# Proud owner of new grooming table (and a potential show dog)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The UPS guy was kind today and brought me my new grooming table that I ordered from Petsedge. Oh it's just awesome!! I feel so official!! 

I know I've been dropping not very subtle hints but I'll just come out of the closet here. Well, Lucy will.









I'm working on growing out Lucy's coat so I can show her, since her show potential was confirmed last weekend. *squees* I'm so excited! I bought her as a pet, I know, but I can't help it. I'm officially obsessed with this breed!! 

*shoves Lucy back into the closet*

Here's some pics of my new table and the dog NOT enjoying her time on it. 
[attachment=8612:attachment]
(my camera has a wide angle lens so I was standing right there, I swear)

[attachment=8613:attachment]
My daughter helping to get her teeth used to being looked at (we're making great progress here, let me tell ya) Good thing I had those puppy teeth removed. *wonders if that would work for kids*

As far as growing her coat out? We have a loooooong way to go, that's all I can say.

But I gots me a grooming table


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Very nice table and pearly white teeth!

BTW I love Petsilk products! What is that in the conatiner on the table?I'm sure I haven't tried that. I love the Petsilk serum!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Very nice table and pearly white teeth!
> 
> BTW I love Petsilk products! What is that in the conatiner on the table?I'm sure I haven't tried that. I love the Petsilk serum![/B]


That's the top knot gel. Lucy was shaved between the eyes and the bridge of her nose a few months back *raises fist at vets office once more* and the hair growing back is just obnoxious. 

Which of their products are good? I looked and there were just so many I didn't know where to start!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Your daughter is too cute, and that picture is too funny


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213727
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I know! They really have a lot of products and I would really like to try more of them. That's why I'm asking what YOU have there. LOL! I have only bought the moisturizing shampoo and conditioner and the liquid serum. Out of all the products I have tried, I like Petsilk the best so far. It smells so yummy too! In fact I didn't give Chloe a bath for two weeks and I accidentally turned the sprinkler on the grass while she was in the yard and she got quite a bit wet (poor baby







) When I picked her up she smelled like I just bathed her, I could actually still smell the shampoo smell on her.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That picture of your daughter with Lucy is PRICELESS !!!! I think Lucy is a STAR in the making - you could be on my favorite show - SHOW DOGS MOMS AND DADS ( but I'm not sure you're weird enough ) . Sarah P.S my new puppy comes from very noble show lines both American and English , but I plan on making Lady Arabella a SHOW OFF !!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Great job with the teeth. My little Lily is sooo intolerant of that. 

As far as Pet Silk products that is all we use. I love the Rainforest Spray-in condtioner and the no-rinse shampoo. Both are great. I have the whitening shampoo and condtioner but have only used them once. I find that the moisturizing shampoo and conditioner do a good enough job of that. We have the serum and the topknot gel, but I use a little serum or spray-in to do topknots and really very rarely use the topknot gel. The shampoo and conditioner smell so good and the rainforest spray-in and clean scent cologne do a great job of freshening them up between baths.
Aimee


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> I think Lucy is a STAR in the making - you could be on my favorite show - SHOW DOGS MOMS AND DADS ( but I'm not sure you're weird enough ) . Sarah P!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


off topic but that reminds me of the movie "Best in Show" if you haven't seen rent it it is hilarious!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Great job with the teeth. My little Lily is sooo intolerant of that.
> 
> As far as Pet Silk products that is all we use. I love the Rainforest Spray-in condtioner and the no-rinse shampoo. Both are great. I have the whitening shampoo and condtioner but have only used them once. I find that the moisturizing shampoo and conditioner do a good enough job of that. We have the serum and the topknot gel, but I use a little serum or spray-in to do topknots and really very rarely use the topknot gel. The shampoo and conditioner smell so good and the rainforest spray-in and clean scent cologne do a great job of freshening them up between baths.
> Aimee[/B]



Serum, spray in! I wonder if we get that stuff over here. You know how i'm really into topknots now LOL!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> The UPS guy was kind today and brought me my new grooming table that I ordered from Petsedge. Oh it's just awesome!! I feel so official!!
> 
> I know I've been dropping not very subtle hints but I'll just come out of the closet here. Well, Lucy will.
> 
> ...


ok you have gone crazy!!!!!!! i love it







I just went on about how wonderful my husband is but yours has mine beat. My hubby would kill me if i bought as much as you did







I bought both kids a bed, each a harness, a diaper and some belly bands and i don't even want to tell him how much i spent (not much compared to what you've spent this last week) I'm sooooo jealous. So I know you have tons of extra things you decided not to use on Lucy so when are you going to post a doggy yard sale???? I want first dibs since our girls are the same size.










Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213720
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yard sale - pfft. I'll just give it all to you! Oh speaking of that, you left that huge tub of Pro Plan here (will add it to Amber's pile)

I got a bunch of harness vests on Ebay that are soooo yours. I'm keeping Jodi's stuff though









My Lucy is not the cooperative soul that little Lilly girl is, btw. I NEEDED the grooming table. Besides, it was cheaper than the *coughstrollercough* that I'm waiting on







I still cannot see myself walking out of my front door with the dog stroller but who knows if that will change! 

My hubby hasnt said anything yet. *yet being the operative word*











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213868
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit, I can see I'll be placing another order. Somewhere. I've been spending lots of time searching the online stores lately


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is a nice table. How much was it?

Since I'm thinking of for a new job I've decided to look in other cities in the area. So I might have to move. My apartment has a HUGE counter in the bathroom that I use for grooming the girls. If I move I know I won't have a counter that big so I will probably be looking for a grooming table. LOL! Will probably have to look for a 2 bedroom apartment to keep all the girls stuff in.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Darnit, I can see I'll be placing another order. Somewhere. I've been spending lots of time searching the online stores lately
[/QUOTE]


have you found a good place to buy bands for topknots?? J.J. goes through two or three a day so I think I will buy a big bag somewhere. My poor Lilly has such fine hair that I don't put her hair up nearly as often as I would like. Her hair just breaks too easy so only a couple times a week.









Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> That is a nice table. How much was it?
> 
> Since I'm thinking of for a new job I've decided to look in other cities in the area. So I might have to move. My apartment has a HUGE counter in the bathroom that I use for grooming the girls. If I move I know I won't have a counter that big so I will probably be looking for a grooming table. LOL! Will probably have to look for a 2 bedroom apartment to keep all the girls stuff in.



This is the one I got Petedge grooming table

It's nice because the legs fold up and you can store it.

Lucy offiically has her own room now so I can feel your pain with that one! Good luck with the job searching! I sooo don't envy you there!



> Darnit, I can see I'll be placing another order. Somewhere. I've been spending lots of time searching the online stores lately



have you found a good place to buy bands for topknots?? J.J. goes through two or three a day so I think I will buy a big bag somewhere. My poor Lilly has such fine hair that I don't put her hair up nearly as often as I would like. Her hair just breaks too easy so only a couple times a week.









Amber
[/QUOTE]

Lucy's topknot hair is just like Lilly's. It knots really badly too, whenever I put a band in it. 

I ordered a pack from Petsedge, the same time I ordered the table (along with more bows) I THINK I ordered some other ones from The Finishing Touch but I can't remember. I had to get a different kind of collar/lead for Lucy and I found them on this site.

I can see why JJ goes through so many bands!!! Is it bad that I miss him and I only spent a few hours with him????


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > That is a nice table. How much was it?
> >
> > Since I'm thinking of for a new job I've decided to look in other cities in the area. So I might have to move. My apartment has a HUGE counter in the bathroom that I use for grooming the girls. If I move I know I won't have a counter that big so I will probably be looking for a grooming table. LOL! Will probably have to look for a 2 bedroom apartment to keep all the girls stuff in.
> 
> ...


Lucy's topknot hair is just like Lilly's. It knots really badly too, whenever I put a band in it. 

I ordered a pack from Petsedge, the same time I ordered the table (along with more bows) I THINK I ordered some other ones from The Finishing Touch but I can't remember. I had to get a different kind of collar/lead for Lucy and I found them on this site.

I can see why JJ goes through so many bands!!! Is it bad that I miss him and I only spent a few hours with him????
[/QUOTE]


what size did you buy?? i have no idea... It was really cute when i took him to the groomer they did to bands on the bottom (kinda like pigtails) then put a band around both pony tail to make it one. so three bands in his hair total. sooo cute


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I got these bands 1/4 inch

I'm not sure if those are the right ones for JJ because they are small,. They're great for Lucy though ( and Lilly) 

and OMG that is sooo cute the way they did his hair!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213927
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size table did you get?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=213976
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the smallest one, the one that was $69. It's plenty big enough for our little babies! I got it with the grooming arm (obviously, by the photos, LOL)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=214020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size table did you get?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got the smallest one, the one that was $69. It's plenty big enough for our little babies! I got it with the grooming arm (obviously, by the photos, LOL) 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Cool! Thanks, I will definitly keep it in mind.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

The table looks great! I've looked at it a few times myself. Do you mind me asking how much the shipping was?

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> The table looks great! I've looked at it a few times myself. Do you mind me asking how much the shipping was?
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Ya know what.. I'm not sure... *goes to look* Ok I live in california and it was $23.73. One nice thing I have to say about it is you just pop it out of the box and set it up, no assembly required. For me, that kind of thing is priceless!! 

It's definitely sturdy and for the price, I think it's well worth it. And it will be something I'll use every day!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Amber - Ebay do the little grooming bands, i just ordered them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I got my grooming table a couple weeks ago. I love it, Matilda likes it to. No more chasing her around the bed














You will love it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, I'm convinced. When I get my new house built I'm going to have the builder put space in the laundry room for a grooming table so I can leave it up all the time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Bren,
When you get to the point where you can take a photo, would you send me one? I'm many months away from cabinets going in but any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i am in the middle of trying to figure out how to transform my laundry room into a dogs room without my husband figuring it out till it's too late. today we are putting up two shelves for "stuff" to help me organize. so the next step in my evil plan is to get a hairdryer, then i'll work on the grooming table. I have to work slow since my husband thinks I spen too much money as it is!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> i am in the middle of trying to figure out how to transform my laundry room into a dogs room without my husband figuring it out till it's too late. today we are putting up two shelves for "stuff" to help me organize. so the next step in my evil plan is to get a hairdryer, then i'll work on the grooming table. I have to work slow since my husband thinks I spen too much money as it is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are evil women!









I am fortunate enough to be in the design phase so I can slip it right in.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i am in the middle of trying to figure out how to transform my laundry room into a dogs room without my husband figuring it out till it's too late. today we are putting up two shelves for "stuff" to help me organize. so the next step in my evil plan is to get a hairdryer, then i'll work on the grooming table. I have to work slow since my husband thinks I spen too much money as it is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I want to try a different hair dryer (the one faye mentioned) so if I do, do you want my old one? It'll be that much easier to justify getting the new one if you want the other one! It's been used maybe 15 times at the most. 

You should have heard my subtle "what do you think about replacing the carpet with some type of flooring?" I didn't want to admit to the hubby that it was for Lucy's coat! But gawd knows our carpet is trashed so it's not like it's going to be a waste!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Stacy, we are so excited for you and Lucy.*



*Please keep us posted on the new table and progress of Lucy. She is darling.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------

